# Most recent XR engine pics.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Been changing a few bits 'n' bobs in the XR2's engine bay (removed all the tank/reservoir covers, the large engine cover, and some of the carbon trim from the strutbrace). Next to be changed will be the ignition leads - Magnecor KV85s are going on accompanied by DENSO Iridium Power spark plugs (which are awesome as I've had them in previous cars).

Anyway, this is how it looks at the moment:-


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

im not a ford man by any means



but thats foobaring awesome

hats off :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers, fella - much appreciated, mate :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic PV.
Shows tremendous devotion.
You should have posted a pic of the hole car, as thats outstanding also.

Total credit to you.

Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

looks great loving the engine bay!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

So fresh and so clean! Looks Lush....Recommend the Magnecor's! Quality! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just out of interest what did you do with the front indicators.
Orange or clear?
I remember your posting, but can remember the out come.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Fantastic PV.
> Shows tremendous devotion.
> You should have posted a pic of the hole car, as thats outstanding also.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gordon :thumb: I'm waiting until I've finished a few other bits on the interior before I put up any more pics (been putting some bits back to standard on the inside and generally 'de-modifying'). A few little exterior changes as well like the original orange indicators back on instead of clear, just little subtle things. Thanks again 

(EDIT: Seems I was answering your question about the indicators as you were typing it - how spooky is that? lol!)



jimmy_b_84 said:


> looks great loving the engine bay!


Thanks, mate :thumb:


----------



## unreal106 (Jan 2, 2009)

thats awsome mate a credit to you!


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow.. incredible.. one question how did you go about doing the rocker cover like that.. id love to have mine looking as well.. and where did you get all your carbon fibre bits?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

that's far too nice for a ford engine mate :thumb:


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## FergVTS (Sep 21, 2008)

Amazing job ... Should be proud of that.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply Automotive Art...:thumb:...even if it is a Ford (cough, cough)


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow thats amazing :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

not bad  xx


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

*Nice*

Great idea for a cold air feed to the K&N, looks much better than that crappy ducting everyone uses.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cha Ching!! More pics of PV's XR!!! Quality. Brilliant motor mate. Your not selling it are you??


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful looking engine ,I love XR2's having worked on a couple when rallying:thumb:
(Always wanted a Mk2 XR2 but could never afford the insurance at the time)


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

chr15rey said:


> Great idea for a cold air feed to the K&N, looks much better than that crappy ducting everyone uses.


Cheers, mate! Yes I first did this back in 2003 and debuted the idea at the Ford Fair show at Silverstone and almost everyone looking who had a carb'd CVH with an aftermarket filter was 'why didn't I think of doing that, right I'm copying that!' So whether they did or not I don't know? As far as I know I was the first XR2 owner to do it. I had to weld the supports bolts onto the cam cover as non 'Turbo' ones don't have anything to fix the RST ally crossover pipe to. It's not quite finished yet as I've a heatshield to attach around the back and bottom of the K&N.



Needs a clean said:


> Cha Ching!! More pics of PV's XR!!! Quality. Brilliant motor mate. Your not selling it are you??


Thanks very much, but no, not selling it EVER :lol: I'll be putting a few more pics up of the little changes I've been doing recently when the weather improves a bit (I'm gradually putting some things back to standard on the interior at the moment)

Thanks very much to everyone else for the comments - very much appreciated :thumb: :thumb: (apart from PTAV lol!  )

Oh, fezzy89, the cam cover was done when I removed it to fit a new gasket and whilst it was off the car I sprayed it with pastikote enamel for the red part (heat resistant to 150 degrees C and good paint actually), then when dry, masked up and painted the top part in matt black. The bolts to support the RST pipe were already welded on as I said above. 
As for the Carbon Fibre, I used to get mine from a company called Fibre Tech UK (don't know if they're still going) and just bought at as plain sheets, either in thick fibreglass blacked sheets as seen on the can cover, or thin 2x2 twill flexible sheets. There used to be a lot more carbon under there (and inside the car), but I've been progressively removing most of it recently.


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

ah the top is done in matt black.. can i try copy that i idea? think it would look brilliant on mine.. i also have a black xr2.. non-turbo..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fezzy89 said:


> ah the top is done in matt black.. can i try copy that i idea? think it would look brilliant on mine.. i also have a black xr2.. non-turbo..


Of course, mate :thumb: Any pics of yours on here? (or you can send them to me by PM if you want, as I'd like to see it


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

yea i can pm you with some pics.. i migh start a thread in the project setion soon..


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fezzy89 said:


> yea i can pm you with some pics.. i migh start a thread in the project setion soon..


PM sent, mate :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Ahh well, it was worth a try!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Ahh well, it was worth a try!!!


No worries, mate - I'll put you on the list, although you are at the bottom 

Cheers
PV


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

PV are you attending any Ford Shows this year?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Gandi said:


> PV are you attending any Ford Shows this year?


Good question! :thumb: It is my intention yes to T&T it and take it to a few (not in any serious competition way like I used to, but just on a club stand or something). But I said that last winter and things got in the way and I never got around to it  although with the washout that was last 'summer' I'm not really regretful :lol:

Hopefully this year I will get chance to get to a few :thumb:


----------



## Chris Latham (Jan 25, 2009)

Top work PV 

Love the cam cover.

Im a ford nut through & through and love the MK2 XR2. Pocket Rocket.

Hope to see it at some shows this year

cheeRS

Chris


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Chris Latham said:


> Top work PV
> 
> Love the cam cover.
> 
> ...


Cheers, Chris - much appreciated, mate :thumb: And welcome to the site as well :wave:

I've resprayed the battery cover all matt black and removed most of the silver split loom wiring covers since those pics were taken * (been progresively 'de-blinging' the bay for a while now to achieve a more clean, simple look. It was wall-to-wall chrome and polished ally/stainless everything at one time, but your tastes change as you get older don't they?).

I'm fancying changing the alloys to Ford RS 7 spokes (S1 RST / RS1600i) but I've not decided 100% yet.

Should be at one or 2 shows this summer all being well 

* So now looks like this with the wiring covers removed and revised battery cover:- (better I think )










And with the repainted strut brace and wiper motor cover now looks like this (all crackle red cam cover next to do)


----------



## dale205mills (Oct 26, 2006)

Why dont all car engine bays look like that, Keep up the good work mate


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looks awesome:argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dale205mills said:


> Why dont all car engine bays look like that, Keep up the good work mate


Thanks matey :thumb: :thumb:

I sometimes think I'd prefer it to be like today's cars where everything's 'hidden' under big black plastic covers - how easy would that be to maintain? quick wipe with some trim dressing on a sponge :lol: :lol:

No, not really - it's nice having everything 'open' and on show so to speak, and it's just how engines used to be when home mechanicing was still popular.

I'd struggle to keep it like that if it was being driven daily though as the Puma's engine bay shows (no where near as clean):-


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ still very nice and better than the big plastic lump in the Saab :lol:

I used to be able to stand IN the engine bay of my old Fiesta, straddling the block


----------



## Chris Latham (Jan 25, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Cheers, Chris - much appreciated, mate :thumb: And welcome to the site as well :wave:
> 
> I've resprayed the battery cover all matt black and removed most of the silver split loom wiring covers since those pics were taken (been progresively 'de-blinging' the bay for a while now to achieve a more clean, simple look. It was wall-to-wall chrome and polished ally/stainless everything at one time, but your tastes change as you get older don't they?).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome :thumb::thumb:

Bet the cover looks superb being matt black, dont blame you for ditching
the bling, my S2 was full of it when i was on the RS concours scene but
ditched it all since ive been restoring it. Going more subtle and clean looking
but with that little twist 

What wheels do you have on it at the moment ?? Im a big lover of the
RS 7's. 
These are my Favourite for the MK2 XR2. Pics taken at Ford Fair 2008









Engine bay was fantastic too, clean and subtle. Its the turbo Technics XR2
as featured in PF this month.









cheeRS

Chris 
PRP


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Chris Latham said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Bet the cover looks superb being matt black, dont blame you for ditching
> the bling, my S2 was full of it when i was on the RS concours scene but
> ...


Cheers Chris, you're very welcome :thumb:

We sound as though we're both 'singing from the same hymn sheet here' with regards to evolutions of our cars  I used to be so into the 'chrome and polished' thing as well when I was doing concours with the XR2, and it did pay off with 2 class wins at Ford Fair in 2003 & 2004, XROC National Day class wins, and numerous XROC regional day wins. But when I retired the car from competition, it got tiresome keeping the damn engine bay spotless, even when it's not used, all that 'bling' needs polishing. So, like you I've been progressively toning it down.

That TT XR2 looks absolutely fantastic btw, and just the sort of look I like, plus those RS alloys are my favourites as well - they look like the 6x13 'option' spec wheel that was available for my car back when it was new.

My current set are these:-










but I'm after trying to make a change to something Ford OE and something from the correct period i.e mid 80's so the only thing that really suits (apart from those on that TT, are the RST 15s).

What's your car then? Are there any pics of it on this site yet, mate?


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

wow looks like alot of has gone into OPs engine bay , nice job


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> wow looks like alot of has gone into OPs engine bay , nice job


Cheers, matey :thumb: Although I seem to taking more things _out_ just lately :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Took a couple of reflection shots and an updated interior one for another forum, and thought I'd stick them on here as well, even they're nothing to do with engine bay detailing 




























(got to take the seats out next so I can unbolt those red Sparco side mounts and repaint them matt black. Could kick myself as I could have bought them in black in the first place :wall: :lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You know I'm a big fan of your car already... but is that a halford battery in it???? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I am disapointed in your lack of attention to detail.... where is the original Ford one????

It's now down to 'average' in my book......


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> You know I'm a big fan of your car already... but is that a halford battery in it???? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> I am disapointed in your lack of attention to detail.... where is the original Ford one????
> 
> It's now down to 'average' in my book......


:lol: I know, someone else mentioned that. But, in my defence it's been the best battery I've ever owned - still holds a charge and has been in the car since 2001. Having said that, when it does need changing a genuine Ford 'Motorcraft' one will be going in


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> :lol: I know, someone else mentioned that. But, in my defence it's been the best battery I've ever owned - still holds a charge and has been in the car since 2001. Having said that, when it does need changing a genuine Ford 'Motorcraft' one will be going in


I'll let you off this time, but don't be showing me [email protected] again!!!!!!

Must feel good having a nice car that well preserved... not for making money, just for the sheer love of the thing....(well, from what I can gather)

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I'll let you off this time, but *don't be showing me [email protected] again!!!!!!*
> 
> Must feel good having a nice car that well preserved... not for making money, just for the sheer love of the thing....(well, from what I can gather)
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: Understood, loud and clear  :thumb:

It does, yes . Always makes me smile when I'm doing something on it, even if it's not actually driving it (which I've not done a lot of in it for a couple of years for various reasons). Then I've got the cups and trophies in the house that I've won with it that give a nice sense of pride of ownership. Just lucky I suppose to find this one in the first place in perfect condition and ultra low mileage, otherwise at 20 years old now it would have needed some restoration.


----------



## RickyC (Jan 22, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

How old are you PV may I ask? The XR is amazing tho I still think you should revert to the pepperpot wheels


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> *How old are you PV may I ask?* The XR is amazing tho I still think you should revert to the pepperpot wheels


I think you are in there PV....... 

:lol:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I think you are in there PV.......
> 
> :lol:


lol


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking bloody fantastic that mate!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, mate but I've got a few changes afoot so these pics will be out of date (again) in a bit :lol:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

stunnng


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

Mate the TT Xr2 is awesome, I had the same kit many moons ago for my XR. It was the last kit ever that Turbo Technics had because they had stopped doing them. I was running low comp pistons, water injection, head work, cams and pushing a respectable [email protected] with no LSD so torque steer was a battle...lol


----------



## JJ08 (Jun 26, 2008)

I can appreciate the hard work put in there m8,top job love it.
Will it be shown at any Ford meets?

J


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

JJ08 said:


> I can appreciate the hard work put in there m8,top job love it.
> Will it be shown at any Ford meets?
> 
> J


Thanks, mate :thumb:

Depends on whether I get all the little jobs finished (front suspension bush replacements being the main one) and then T&T'd (still on its winter SORN).

Had/having some unexpected expenses at the moment though, so my XR2 'fund' is kind of frozen and on hold, so I don't know is the honest answer.


----------



## north007 (Feb 19, 2009)

thats one mother fudger motor:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:car:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Will it be at RS central day this weekend? or Even FITP? I hope to see this at some point over the season


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Trig said:


> Will it be at RS central day this weekend? or Even FITP? I hope to see this at some point over the season


Neither I'm afraid 

A. It's still on it's regular winter SORN
B. I've just started replacing the front suspension bushes and will probably be changing the discs and pads whilst I'm at it.
C. I've had a few unexpected expenses these last couple of months so the XR fund has had to be used for other things and the project is on hold for the time being.

Sorry, mate. Later on in the year all being well, but in the immediate future it won't be going anywhere.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

as sir clarkson would put it - and i'll agree perfectly:
POOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !

nice


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

stunin bling bling


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

post up some suspention photos just to keep us going.


----------



## shinymotaa (Oct 1, 2008)

It's a stunner sir...damn that looks good, I reckon if you reversed it into the Tate Modern when no-one was looking you could do a Damien Hurst...just try not to saw it in half and fill it full of Formaldahyde


----------

